# TopDrawer Soccer is ridiculour



## MakeAPlay

http://www.topdrawersoccer.com/club-player-profile/deanne-rose/pid-74768/tab-college-choices

Florida found their replacement for Savannah Jordan.  How the heck is she ranked only 128th in the class of 2017?  Outside of Mal Pugh this girl is going to have the biggest impact on college of any new player in 2017.  She is a starter on the Canadian WNT and has 4 goals at the senior level this year including a goal and an assist in the Bronze medal game against Brazil.  This girl is a star and will be the leading scorer in the SEC next year.


----------



## MessiFTW

You are an idiot.  Nice thread.


----------



## MakeAPlay

MessiFTW said:


> You are an idiot.  Nice thread.


You are a troll and your daughter's not only suck but they have a piece of human manure as a father.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> You are a troll and your daughter's not only suck but they have a piece of human manure as a father.


Not cool to talk about peoples kids, you know what they say about karma.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not cool to talk about peoples kids, you know what they say about karma.


Probably similar to what they say about liars and racists.  But that doesn't matter does it now Joe?  Or is it sweetsplat?  Or MessiFTW?  Don't step into the ring with me unless you are prepared to get punched in the face!!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not cool to talk about peoples kids, you know what they say about karma.


Are you going Buddhist on me now Joe?  I thought that you were the mouthpiece for the oppressors not the oppressed?   Nice try buddy.  Just don't start a fight that you can't win.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Are you going Buddhist on me now Joe?  I thought that you were the mouthpiece for the oppressors not the oppressed?   Nice try buddy.  Just don't start a fight that you can't win.


So I see you aren't with her anymore, HUH? You might be a little smarter than I thought.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Probably similar to what they say about liars and racists.  But that doesn't matter does it now Joe?  Or is it sweetsplat?  Or MessiFTW?  Don't step into the ring with me unless you are prepared to get punched in the face!!


Now why would you think I am a racist? The most common used word when a lefty hag has nothing .


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> So I see you aren't with her anymore, HUH? You might be a little smarter than I thought.


Trump is also a liar! Anyone following the election for the past year knows the video below is true.
https://mobile.twitter.com/HillaryClinton/status/781465372662779904/video/1

This coming from Trump who proclaimed he has the worlds best memory, lol!


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> Trump is also a liar! Anyone following the election for the past year knows the video below is true.
> https://mobile.twitter.com/HillaryClinton/status/781465372662779904/video/1
> 
> This coming from Trump who proclaimed he has the worlds best memory, lol!


Who the hell is talking about Trump? Map was making the case on why she thinks I am a racist but didn't get very far. I guess the hag still has nothing.


----------



## pulguita

Does anyone really follow this POS rag?  http://www.topdrawersoccer.com/college-soccer-articles/2016-tds-womens-di-best-xi-teams_aid41157?utm_source=TopDrawerSoccer+Newsletter&utm_campaign=a9737e384b-General_12_12_16&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_8340315a79-a9737e384b-31192253  SC had the No.1 defense in the nation at 11 goals allowed and was the 4th potent offense.  WVU was No.2 defensively and 8th in offense.  TDS makes one believe that the Canadiens are gods.  Here's a clue you tools.  They lost to SC!  BTW Mandy Freeman IS the best center back in the country and its a total joke that she is not with the National Team.


----------



## MakeAPlay

pulguita said:


> Does anyone really follow this POS rag?  http://www.topdrawersoccer.com/college-soccer-articles/2016-tds-womens-di-best-xi-teams_aid41157?utm_source=TopDrawerSoccer+Newsletter&utm_campaign=a9737e384b-General_12_12_16&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_8340315a79-a9737e384b-31192253  SC had the No.1 defense in the nation at 11 goals allowed and was the 4th potent offense.  WVU was No.2 defensively and 8th in offense.  TDS makes one believe that the Canadiens are gods.  Here's a clue you tools.  They lost to SC!  BTW Mandy Freeman IS the best center back in the country and its a total joke that she is not with the National Team.


I don't believe that they are gods but they definitely went further than we did in the Olympics and 3 of their players were key contributors to the team and in college.  Buchanan is legit and you can't deny that and Ashley Lawrence terrorized $C.  Fleming did the same thing to $C so I am missing your point.  You can't honestly say that $C won playing them straight.  I saw bunker and kickball and hope for an individual moment of brilliance (which $C got!).

You usually are pro style of play and I know your eyeballs told you that WVU played better soccer than $C.  You can't have it both ways!!  I agree that TDS is a total joke.


----------



## LBSoccer

I came to the conclusion that TDS was joke when they tried to charge me to read their articles. I also think I read on here that you have to pay to get a profile for your player in order to be considered for their rankings. My nosiness almost got me to pay... almost.


----------



## pulguita

MakeAPlay said:


> I don't believe that they are gods but they definitely went further than we did in the Olympics and 3 of their players were key contributors to the team and in college.  Buchanan is legit and you can't deny that and Ashley Lawrence terrorized $C.  Fleming did the same thing to $C so I am missing your point.  You can't honestly say that $C won playing them straight.  I saw bunker and kickball and hope for an individual moment of brilliance (which $C got!).
> 
> You usually are pro style of play and I know your eyeballs told you that WVU played better soccer than $C.  You can't have it both ways!!  I agree that TDS is a total joke.


First SC won.  I can't help that WVU was arrogant and played 1v1 vs Pruitt and Johnson.  They said go ahead and try and beat us and they got burned twice.  Kind of like challenging someone to beat you with deep coverage which you should know all too well.  I am pro style definitely.  But in a 1 up championship the one with the most goals wins.  Get it done.  Who here would want to go home knowing you played beautifully and lost in a championship to just getting it done and winning?   We played great but we lost.  Who gives a FF?  Everyone is talking about how great the 2015 WWC was.  Really?  Japan was rolling in the second half and anybody that knows the game would agree.  But all anyone is talking about is the win.  BTW Flemming did have a good first half, she only did that until..........Mandy kicked her ass all over the field in the second half.  All I saw Flemming do was rolling on the ground after she ran into the WALL and complained to the ref.  Further SC played great soccer many times this past season so get off the direct kickball.  I will take that over superfluous pointless possession.  Both suck.  Finally, we are the champions!


----------



## MakeAPlay

pulguita said:


> First SC won.  I can't help that WVU was arrogant and played 1v1 vs Pruitt and Johnson.  They said go ahead and try and beat us and they got burned twice.  Kind of like challenging someone to beat you with deep coverage which you should know all too well.  I am pro style definitely.  But in a 1 up championship the one with the most goals wins.  Get it done.  Who here would want to go home knowing you played beautifully and lost in a championship to just getting it done and winning?   We played great but we lost.  Who gives a FF?  Everyone is talking about how great the 2015 WWC was.  Really?  Japan was rolling in the second half and anybody that knows the game would agree.  But all anyone is talking about is the win.  BTW Flemming did have a good first half, she only did that until..........Mandy kicked her ass all over the field in the second half.  All I saw Flemming do was rolling on the ground after she ran into the WALL and complained to the ref.  Further SC played great soccer many times this past season so get off the direct kickball.  I will take that over superfluous pointless possession.  Both suck.  Finally, we are the champions!


My friend you are right about winning which is the goal at the end of the day and I won't debate that the Trojans got it done.  Apparently West Virginia wasn't prepared for Pruitt and Johnson and their physicality.  It is however really indicative of why we have struggled recently on the YNTs.  Without consistently buying into a style of play that utilizes skillful players how do we expect to miraculously start playing that way.  I firmly believe that you can win it all and play nice soccer.  How is it that your daughter's club team plays better soccer than $C?  Long Beach St. (coached by Mauricio and Jeff) play an aesthetically pleasing style of soccer and if I remember correctly they beat $C too!  If $C's plan is to continue with what they are doing I am all for it.  If your answer is that $C played great soccer many times this season I have to ask how many times?  Sure looked like direct play all season to me.  I can't remember them advancing the ball through the midfield all season.  It was kick it down the wing and whip it in.  Very US soccer style if you ask me.  Maybe they played nice soccer against the scrubs on their schedule but when did they play possession (meaningless or otherwise) against a real team?

Regarding Fleming all that I saw was Freeman fouling her and I have a nice video clip of Fleming clowning Freeman and another of her clowning Prisock.  Not to mention that Bronze medal that she has is one more than Freeman will ever get.  I know that you think that Freeman is the best and I won't debate it but we will see how the NWSL and the national team coaches feel about that.  All I saw her do was kick the ball upfield as hard as she could with little thought of possession.  Either she was instructed to do that or it was her default setting and it was more of the same against West Virginia and Georgetown.  You know what they say, "if it looks like a duck, walks like a duck and quacks like a duck, it's probably a duck..."  Not to mention with all of that ass kicking that she allegedly did the score still read 1-0 UCLA.

I have to think that the style is going to change there with your player having a more prominent role and the arrival of DeMelo and Jones but why would it if they won a national championship with direct play?  You can't have it both ways sir.  Either the team is committed to a style of play or they aren't.  I think that $C is committed to a style of play.  Guess what style that is.....

Good luck to your player.  She is not a direct player.  Let's hope she isn't forced to become one in order to "fit in" to her teams style of play.


----------



## pulguita

MakeAPlay said:


> My friend you are right about winning which is the goal at the end of the day and I won't debate that the Trojans got it done.  Apparently West Virginia wasn't prepared for Pruitt and Johnson and their physicality.  It is however really indicative of why we have struggled recently on the YNTs.  Without consistently buying into a style of play that utilizes skillful players how do we expect to miraculously start playing that way.  I firmly believe that you can win it all and play nice soccer.  How is it that your daughter's club team plays better soccer than $C?  Long Beach St. (coached by Mauricio and Jeff) play an aesthetically pleasing style of soccer and if I remember correctly they beat $C too!  If $C's plan is to continue with what they are doing I am all for it.  If your answer is that $C played great soccer many times this season I have to ask how many times?  Sure looked like direct play all season to me.  I can't remember them advancing the ball through the midfield all season.  It was kick it down the wing and whip it in.  Very US soccer style if you ask me.  Maybe they played nice soccer against the scrubs on their schedule but when did they play possession (meaningless or otherwise) against a real team?
> 
> Regarding Fleming all that I saw was Freeman fouling her and I have a nice video clip of Fleming clowning Freeman and another of her clowning Prisock.  Not to mention that Bronze medal that she has is one more than Freeman will ever get.  I know that you think that Freeman is the best and I won't debate it but we will see how the NWSL and the national team coaches feel about that.  All I saw her do was kick the ball upfield as hard as she could with little thought of possession.  Either she was instructed to do that or it was her default setting and it was more of the same against West Virginia and Georgetown.  You know what they say, "if it looks like a duck, walks like a duck and quacks like a duck, it's probably a duck..."  Not to mention with all of that ass kicking that she allegedly did the score still read 1-0 UCLA.
> 
> I have to think that the style is going to change there with your player having a more prominent role and the arrival of DeMelo and Jones but why would it if they won a national championship with direct play?  You can't have it both ways sir.  Either the team is committed to a style of play or they aren't.  I think that $C is committed to a style of play.  Guess what style that is.....
> 
> Good luck to your player.  She is not a direct player.  Let's hope she isn't forced to become one in order to "fit in" to her teams style of play.


KM got what he was dealt with from the previous regime.  After hearing the end of year staff reviews with my kid things are looking just fine for the future.


----------



## pulguita

MakeAPlay said:


> My friend you are right about winning which is the goal at the end of the day and I won't debate that the Trojans got it done.  Apparently West Virginia wasn't prepared for Pruitt and Johnson and their physicality.  It is however really indicative of why we have struggled recently on the YNTs.  Without consistently buying into a style of play that utilizes skillful players how do we expect to miraculously start playing that way.  I firmly believe that you can win it all and play nice soccer.  How is it that your daughter's club team plays better soccer than $C?  Long Beach St. (coached by Mauricio and Jeff) play an aesthetically pleasing style of soccer and if I remember correctly they beat $C too!  If $C's plan is to continue with what they are doing I am all for it.  If your answer is that $C played great soccer many times this season I have to ask how many times?  Sure looked like direct play all season to me.  I can't remember them advancing the ball through the midfield all season.  It was kick it down the wing and whip it in.  Very US soccer style if you ask me.  Maybe they played nice soccer against the scrubs on their schedule but when did they play possession (meaningless or otherwise) against a real team?
> 
> Regarding Fleming all that I saw was Freeman fouling her and I have a nice video clip of Fleming clowning Freeman and another of her clowning Prisock.  Not to mention that Bronze medal that she has is one more than Freeman will ever get.  I know that you think that Freeman is the best and I won't debate it but we will see how the NWSL and the national team coaches feel about that.  All I saw her do was kick the ball upfield as hard as she could with little thought of possession.  Either she was instructed to do that or it was her default setting and it was more of the same against West Virginia and Georgetown.  You know what they say, "if it looks like a duck, walks like a duck and quacks like a duck, it's probably a duck..."  Not to mention with all of that ass kicking that she allegedly did the score still read 1-0 UCLA.
> 
> I have to think that the style is going to change there with your player having a more prominent role and the arrival of DeMelo and Jones but why would it if they won a national championship with direct play?  You can't have it both ways sir.  Either the team is committed to a style of play or they aren't.  I think that $C is committed to a style of play.  Guess what style that is.....
> 
> Good luck to your player.  She is not a direct player.  Let's hope she isn't forced to become one in order to "fit in" to her teams style of play.


Oh yeah and my daughter's club team played better soccer than just about everyone so that wasn't really going to be a shocker.


----------



## NoGoal

pulguita said:


> KM got what he was dealt with from the previous regime.  After hearing the end of year staff reviews with my kid things are looking just fine for the future.


KM also transferred in a few players who became starters and/or played significant minutes.  Players who fit the current style of play.


----------



## MakeAPlay

pulguita said:


> Oh yeah and my daughter's club team played better soccer than just about everyone so that wasn't really going to be a shocker.


I understand and I can also appreciate that she picked the school not the style of play and picked up a national championship along the way.  With all that being said the coach can be committed to a style of play and drill it into the players head.  Those players will revert to that style of play if that is what they are drilled to do.  Anyway it can be done but I can't argue with winning it all.

After looking at your link I do like one thing TDS did.  I'm pretty sure you can guess what that is.  Good luck to your daughter.  I hope that she gets a more prominent role this year and more importantly that she continues to have excellent grades.  The most stoked I was this year wasn't about the soccer stuff it was her getting a 4.0 this term taking some pretty tough classes while traveling all over for soccer.


----------



## pulguita

MakeAPlay said:


> I understand and I can also appreciate that she picked the school not the style of play and picked up a national championship along the way.  With all that being said the coach can be committed to a style of play and drill it into the players head.  Those players will revert to that style of play if that is what they are drilled to do.  Anyway it can be done but I can't argue with winning it all.
> 
> After looking at your link I do like one thing TDS did.  I'm pretty sure you can guess what that is.  Good luck to your daughter.  I hope that she gets a more prominent role this year and more importantly that she continues to have excellent grades.  The most stoked I was this year wasn't about the soccer stuff it was her getting a 4.0 this term taking some pretty tough classes while traveling all over for soccer.


Yes congrats!


----------



## LBSoccer

MakeAPlay said:


> I understand and I can also appreciate that she picked the school not the style of play and picked up a national championship along the way.  With all that being said the coach can be committed to a style of play and drill it into the players head.  Those players will revert to that style of play if that is what they are drilled to do.  Anyway it can be done but I can't argue with winning it all.
> 
> After looking at your link I do like one thing TDS did.  I'm pretty sure you can guess what that is.  Good luck to your daughter.  I hope that she gets a more prominent role this year and more importantly that she continues to have excellent grades.  The most stoked I was this year wasn't about the soccer stuff it was her getting a 4.0 this term taking some pretty tough classes while traveling all over for soccer.


Oh wow I just saw it. Congrats!


----------

